# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  5 HTP en migraine

## Margriet56

Is het effect van 5 HTP op migraine tijdelijk?

Ik gebruik sinds ruim een week 5 HTP voor mijn migraine.
Boven verwachting helpt het. 
Heerlijk een weekje geen migraine,(dus ook geen migraine-medijnen) daar knapt een mens van op.
Of het effect blijvend zal zijn, dat weet ik niet.(Ik hoop van wel)

Daarom mijn vraag? Heeft iemand ervaring met 5 HTP tegen migraine? 
Zoja was het effect blijvend of kortdurend?
Hoe lang mag je 5 HTP blijven gebruiken?
Volgens mijn bijsluiter 3 maanden, maar de berichten daar omtrent zijn niet duidelijk.


gr. Margriet

----------


## Elisabeth9

Margriet: ik ken dat produkt helemaal niet wat je schrijft, heb je het zelf gekocht in de winkel of is je dit voorgeschreven door een arts?....succes ermee... :Wink: 

ik slik al jarennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Zomig voor de migraine...

----------


## Margriet56

> Margriet: ik ken dat produkt helemaal niet wat je schrijft, heb je het zelf gekocht in de winkel of is je dit voorgeschreven door een arts?....succes ermee...
> 
> ik slik al jarennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Zomig voor de migraine...


Dit keer op eigen houtje. Normaal doe ik het in overleg met mijn arts, alleen die staat voor. dit soort dingen niet zo open. Daar ik al bijna dagelijks migraine had, wilde ik de cirkel doorbreken van bijna dagelijks imigran slikken, want dat kan nooit goed zijn.
Tot nu toe (sinds 2 weken) 2 lichte aanvallen en 1 hele zware aanval van slechts 1 dag, gehad. Dus ben daar al heel erg blij mee.
Maaaarrrrrrrrrrr, ik weet nog steeds niet of dit effect blijvend is en of ik wel blijvend kan gebruiken. Volgens het ene artikel 6 weken, de ander 3 maanden en weer een ander altijd. Dus daar word ik nog niet veel wijzer van. Blijf zoeken naar een gedegen onderzoek daar over.

gr. Margriet

----------


## Elisabeth9

Margriet56: je koopt dit artikel in een drogisterij? nou ik wens je in ieder geval succes ermee....ik was een tijdje migriane vrij maar vorige week begon het weer...soms elke dag of 's morgens vroeg dan kom ik snel mijn bed uit en neem dan mijn pil en duikel weer het bed in...ik wordt er wel duf van...maar ik heb ze altijd bij de hand want anders is het leven niet zo leuk en dat kan ik er niet bij hebben!

zit er geen bijsluiter bij dan...5 HTP....ga maar af op je eigen gevoel, je moet toch iets...wat een gedoe zeg...je kunt niet functioneren met zoveel pijn aan je hoofd....
ik hoop dat je er uit komt....sterkte
Groetjes Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Margriet56

> Margriet56: je koopt dit artikel in een drogisterij? nou ik wens je in ieder geval succes ermee....ik was een tijdje migriane vrij maar vorige week begon het weer...soms elke dag of 's morgens vroeg dan kom ik snel mijn bed uit en neem dan mijn pil en duikel weer het bed in...ik wordt er wel duf van...maar ik heb ze altijd bij de hand want anders is het leven niet zo leuk en dat kan ik er niet bij hebben!
> 
> zit er geen bijsluiter bij dan...5 HTP....ga maar af op je eigen gevoel, je moet toch iets...wat een gedoe zeg...je kunt niet functioneren met zoveel pijn aan je hoofd....
> ik hoop dat je er uit komt....sterkte
> Groetjes Elisa


Ik ben met het experiment gestopt. De migraineaanvallen kwamen toch weer terug.
Door het gebruik van 5 htp mocht ik gelijktijdig geen imigran gebruiken.
Dus na een paar dagen flinke migraine was de keus om te stoppen erg groot.

----------

